# Old CAT loader makeover



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Just finished up a cosmetic restoration on my 1972 CAT 950. It had about 8 layers of paint that was covering up a lot of rust. After about a week and half of sandblasting, sheet metal work, painting and putting back together it looks like it just rolled out of the factory.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

here are a few more pics


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

You have a snow pusher for that?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice looking machine!


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

here's its big brother 1977 CAT 966c. I just finished this before I started on the 950. It was a much easier project, it had very little rust and it only took 3 days start to finish.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Before and after


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Awesome work! Showed my wife and asked her what year she thought the 950 was, she guessed a '94 so I guess you did a good job


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

S-205;2059092 said:


> Awesome work! Showed my wife and asked her what year she thought the 950 was, she guessed a '94 so I guess you did a good job


That's funny, she is smarter then most people at least. I have had quite few average joe (not heavy equipment savvy) people think that they where like 2015 new.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Both fine looking machines. Its nice to recondition them then go for a newer one. I thought I had a operator hired till he called my 1990 dresser 530 a relic. LoL I don't think he's got a job with me.


----------



## B80MACK (Nov 14, 2015)

Great looking machines. I was the mechanic for a town for 30 years and we had a 1974 Cat 930 loader. Caterpillar and Mack are the best company's to get parts from for older vehicles. Good luck with them and I hope you get enough snow to keep them busy.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

At work we have a 1969 CAT 950 & 1980 966C, both loaders were purchased new by my employer and are only used for shoulder spreading after paving. They have never been used in snow. Pretty good shape.

The 966C was one of 30 966C's that was purchased new in one single order in 1980. When they were delivered, they were all parked side by side in a long row in the shop yard. True story.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

FredG;2059173 said:


> Both fine looking machines. Its nice to recondition them then go for a newer one. I thought I had a operator hired till he called my 1990 dresser 530 a relic. LoL I don't think he's got a job with me.


That's interesting, A company near me completely restored a mid 80's Dresser 550. It is just like it came out of the factory, a lot of time went into it and it was put to work in a small quarry after it was completed.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Should of put some spinners on it


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

FredG;2059173 said:


> Both fine looking machines. Its nice to recondition them then go for a newer one. I thought I had a operator hired till he called my 1990 dresser 530 a relic. LoL I don't think he's got a job with me.


I agree!! They pay for themselves over and over again, so if you have to sink a few thousand dollars in repairs every couple years its not really that big of a deal. Its a hell of a lot better then flushing $16k down the toilet for a new loader winter rental every year.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

CAT 245ME;2059205 said:


> At work we have a 1969 CAT 950 & 1980 966C, both loaders were purchased new by my employer and are only used for shoulder spreading after paving. They have never been used in snow. Pretty good shape.
> 
> The 966C was one of 30 966C's that was purchased new in one single order in 1980. When they were delivered, they were all parked side by side in a long row in the shop yard. True story.


That is some longevity of them cat machines. Do you only have one 966 left. I have no use for a wheel loader in my summer operations. I sure would like to have both loaders in my snow moving. I have old 70 Terex 72 21 AA detroit been redone, Center pin been done and had professional paint.

Bought in PA nice shape no rust. It will handle a 14ft pusher with ease. Little more noise than I like in cab. Very reliable mostly use for backup.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Fred G, here are my 80's Dresser 540 & International 515 relics that I sold last fall and I replaced them with the big Cat and the Kitty Cat. Instead of upgrading in years I actually went the other direction. Nothing against Dresser or International loaders, I just wanted the piece of mind of being able to get parts fast and easily. Plus i couldn't stand the cab being on the front half of the machine


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Masssnowfighter;2059226 said:


> I agree!! They pay for themselves over and over again, so if you have to sink a few thousand dollars in repairs every couple years its not really that big of a deal. Its a hell of a lot better then flushing $16k down the toilet for a new loader winter rental every year.


In the current condition those cats are in and they are paid for I would probably be willing to put 6to10k with out a thought you can't replace it. Center pins are usually your biggest pain.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Masssnowfighter;2059235 said:


> Fred G, here are my 80's Dresser 540 & International 515 relics that I sold last fall and I replaced them with the big Cat and the Kitty Cat. Instead of upgrading in years I actually went the other direction. Nothing against Dresser or International loaders, I just wanted the piece of mind of being able to get parts fast and easily. Plus i couldn't stand the cab being on the front half of the machine


I agree everything got to come from komatsu. And they are no ball of fire if you need a part they really think there relics and got a attitude. You up graded in quality.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

FredG;2059257 said:


> I agree everything got to come from komatsu. And they are no ball of fire if you need a part they really think there relics and got a attitude. You up graded in quality.


The Cat parts guys give a little attitude also, soon as you tell them how old it is. Especially the younger parts salesmen ,they don't want to be bothered looking up old part numbers. Does komatsu sell parts for all dresser loaders or just the ones that they briefly manufactured for a few years?


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Do I spy Armorall on the tires? Because I like it! Look great. You did a great job.


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks awesome!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Masssnowfighter;2059278 said:


> The Cat parts guys give a little attitude also, soon as you tell them how old it is. Especially the younger parts salesmen ,they don't want to be bothered looking up old part numbers. Does komatsu sell parts for all dresser loaders or just the ones that they briefly manufactured for a few years?


There supposed to handle Hough, International and Dresser. Not just the Dresser with the komatsu name on it. As you said once you tell them the year they don't hold up there end of the bargain and you got to throw the salesman out of your office the next day or two trying to sell you a new or newer one.

Funny thing when they trade a older one and trying to sell it they promise you the world. I gave up on komatsu I need a part I go to the heavy equipment forums. These guys know where to get the part you need and are very helpful.


----------



## awhip (Feb 6, 2015)

Those cats are sweet machines, i liked the dresser and international too! I hope this year is as good for you as last year was!


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

hickslawns;2059334 said:


> Do I spy Armorall on the tires? Because I like it! Look great. You did a great job.


Lol, no armorall, just went a little overboard with trying to pressure wash all the overspray off the tires


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The 950 looks great. My boss has an old 966 just like that one and it's in pretty rough shape.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

FredG;2059230 said:


> That is some longevity of them cat machines. Do you only have one 966 left. I have no use for a wheel loader in my summer operations. I sure would like to have both loaders in my snow moving. I have old 70 Terex 72 21 AA detroit been redone, Center pin been done and had professional paint.
> 
> Bought in PA nice shape no rust. It will handle a 14ft pusher with ease. Little more noise than I like in cab. Very reliable mostly use for backup.


The 966C at work is the only one left of the C's. At the time when they ordered the 30 new 966C's they owned 13 separate construction company's, so the 30 new 966C loaders were divided up among the 13 construction company's that was owned by the family.

I know at one time about 25 years ago, they owned around 40 D8L Cat dozers. We have a mechanic that has been with the company since 1967, he knows the old Cat's very well.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

mercer_me;2059460 said:


> The 950 looks great. My boss has an old 966 just like that one and it's in pretty rough shape.


Rough shape meaning mechanical or cosmetic? Little hard work, sandblasting etc would bring it back to life.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

CAT 245ME;2059505 said:


> The 966C at work is the only one left of the C's. At the time when they ordered the 30 new 966C's they owned 13 separate construction company's, so the 30 new 966C loaders were divided up among the 13 construction company's that was owned by the family.
> 
> I know at one time about 25 years ago, they owned around 40 D8L Cat dozers. We have a mechanic that has been with the company since 1967, he knows the old Cat's very well.


This is one huge Family business. Must be a good family I see you guys got many years there. I have to find some old cats so I can get out of this parts nightmare that beats me up.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

FredG;2059508 said:


> Rough shape meaning mechanical or cosmetic? Little hard work, sandblasting etc would bring it back to life.


Mostly cosmetic, it needs to have to breaks fixed as well. Plug it in for a couple hours and it starts right up in the dead of Winter after it has sat for a couple months. It's our back up loader and knock on wood the 928G never leaves us stranded.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

mercer_me;2059514 said:


> Mostly cosmetic, it needs to have to breaks fixed as well. Plug it in for a couple hours and it starts right up in the dead of Winter after it has sat for a couple months. It's our back up loader and knock on wood the 928G never leaves us stranded.


I had some brake problems with one of my loaders. It was just a air valve got lucky. I never been in to any of them as far as shoes etc.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey Fred, there is a wicked nice 950 for sale on Albany craigslist. It's located in Schenectady. Then there is a 966c for sale on Rochester craigslist. There is tons of good deals on 980b's also.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

FredG;2059531 said:


> I had some brake problems with one of my loaders. It was just a air valve got lucky. I never been in to any of them as far as shoes etc.


I think this one needs shoes. The breaks work but, they won't stop you. It's not that bad if you are use to it. I just go forward to reverse to hold me in place while I'm dumping into a truck.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Those machines look great. Do you sandblast in house or have someone come do that and then paint yourself?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

mercer_me;2059668 said:


> I think this one needs shoes. The breaks work but, they won't stop you. It's not that bad if you are use to it. I just go forward to reverse to hold me in place while I'm dumping into a truck.


At least they hold you for now.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Looks great.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

abbe;2059705 said:


> Those machines look great. Do you sandblast in house or have someone come do that and then paint yourself?


I just rented a sandblaster for a day and did it myself, I'm thinking about buying a dustless blaster so that I can get actual paying jobs doing this kinda work instead of just doing it on my own machines


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

After 3 storms in 3 days and a week straight of hauling snow, my two 70's Cats where the only 2 of my 5 loaders that where still running. All my deere's decided to quit on me at the same time


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)




----------

